# Meerkat...



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry folks, but I am really thinking of giving into temptation and getting a couple of meerkats. Look at them, aren't they ace???

TV meerkat becomes hit talking toy at Harrods - Odd News | newslite.tv

I need at least 4. Only thing is, I'm concerned at how the cat will get along with them.

Does anyone have any care instructions?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/56683-meerkat.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/46892-meerkat.html

 They are not rodents either so maybe this is in the wrong section?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha....I read that fearing that everyone was going to shout and scream at you!!!!! 

There are only 5 000 so you will have to be quick!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/56683-meerkat.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/46892-meerkat.html
> 
> They are not rodents either so maybe this is in the wrong section?


Nope, not in the wrong section (check my link :wink5


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> haha....I read that fearing that everyone was going to shout and scream at you!!!!!
> 
> There are only 5 000 so you will have to be quick!!!


OMG!!!! You mean they are rare too?!?!?! I really need them now..*goes on Ebay to see if some one is sellingon e in a tiny cage*


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Ha well at least they are a more sensible option as a 'pet'! (if you can afford one!)


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Ha well at least they are a more sensible option as a 'pet'! (if you can afford one!)


They are great aren't they?!?!

Why no one would want one of these as a pet, or even object to some one having one I don't know!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you need at least 6 then you can compare them, have you got a spare mouse cage?


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think you need at least 6 then you can compare them, have you got a spare mouse cage?


You mean she should compare the meerkat?

I think theres a website for that kinda stuff...

If nobody gets my joke, I've lost all faith in humanity


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think you need at least 6 then you can compare them, have you got a spare mouse cage?





SilentChev said:


> You mean she should compare the meerkat?
> 
> I think theres a website for that kinda stuff...
> 
> If nobody gets my joke, I've lost all faith in humanity


I should maybe compare this rare speaking meerkat with the normal ones before making a decision :wink5:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Simples, no??? :wink5:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I want one too! Please send some to me!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw the title of the thread and thought OH NO !!!

Very glad to see it's not a wild meercat but a cute cuddly talking one!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you thinking of breeding them ZT? I think that would be interesting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do yo like my holiday piccys?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Do you think a little plastic fish tank would be ok?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Sorry folks, but I am really thinking of giving into temptation and getting a couple of meerkats. Look at them, aren't they ace???
> 
> TV meerkat becomes hit talking toy at Harrods - Odd News | newslite.tv
> 
> ...


Awww I would love one of those - can you order them online do you know?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do yo like my holiday piccys?


Is that REALLY you TDM?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Is that REALLY you TDM?


I'm the one behind the tree stump operating the glove puppet meercat, realistic isn't it?


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

My friend has meercats they are lush


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The one on the stump is very obviously a boy isn't it? lol


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

hopefully santa will bring me one to put in my spare cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

laststar89 said:


> hopefully santa will bring me one to put in my spare cage


Only if you've been very very good.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Only if you've been very very good.


:aureola: i'll try


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I know i'm on santas good girl list this year so hopefully he'll bring me one


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you thinking of breeding them ZT? I think that would be interesting.


Bit concerned they might end up with a Scottish accent and then they wouldn't be anywhere near as cute :001_tt2:



thedogsmother said:


>


I love the piccies!!!



Marcia said:


> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you think a little plastic fish tank would be ok?


I'm thinking of getting one of these if I manage to get a meerkat that way they can keep themselves busy










Jazzy said:


> Awww I would love one of those - can you order them online do you know?


No :crying: I can feel a visit to London coming on!


----------

